# Solved: "HIMEM.SYS IS MISSING"



## constant (Jul 22, 2003)

This problem is not on my computer. My neighbor's, who know nothing about computers are having a problem with their computer and they asked me to come over and fix it. What i found out is there running a Hewlett Packard 1995 model and Windows 98. Okay, now to the problem. Windows 98 does not start up it loads up for about 20 seconds then it freezes on the 98 screen. It won't run in safe mode either. I can just go to a command prompt from the boot up options screen or do a safe mode prompt, and step by step. I get this error though before it goes to the C:\prompt.

"Error: Himem.sys has detected unreliable XMS memory at address 02A065FE XMS Driver is not installed."

"Himem.sys is missing"

The weird thing is i looked in the Windows directory and himem.sys is there. It must be corrupted or something. Anyway's I have a Windows 98 version 2 startup cd and bootup disk. So, I brought them over and tried it out, but my Windows 98 CD must have been scratched somehow and it won't load the setup i can just get a file directory. The bootup disk is just used for clean operating system's. That's all i have right now. I don't want to have to format their hardrive and start from scratch but i can do that if i have to. I would like to know how i can fix this problem without deleting Windows 98 from their computer, or formatting their hardrive?

PS: I also ran scandisk and did a full surface scan from the prompt. That didn't help but i fixed whatever it found had errors. Scanreg did not work it would load up and then freeze when it said checking system files.

I'm hoping for an immediate repsonse, because I told their daughter I'd come back over today and try to fix it again, Thanks.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

This is a response to faulty ram: *"Error: Himem.sys has detected unreliable XMS memory at address 02A065FE XMS Driver is not installed."*

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/q109/8/45.asp

It's possible the ram modules may only need reseating, but the error persists they should be replaced. If more than one exists, swapping one out at a time may isolate the bad module.

It is also possible to create a software tester:

http://oca.microsoft.com/en/windiag.asp


----------



## constant (Jul 22, 2003)

Okay, yeah I figured i'd have to open the machine up and look at it. Well, I printed everything from microsoft and made a Windows diagnostic startup disk. I'm going to try those out today, hopefully. They say that disabling the external cache could do the trick, but it doesn't tell me how to do that, but i can probably find out. It says to call the manufacturer or refer to the documentation that came with the computer. The thing is they weren't given anything but the computer by their Uncle. There was no software along with it, just the software that was on the computer. I upgraded their Windows 95 to 98 if i can remember..lol It was a long time ago. One thing though, when i was looking through the computer config.sys only had one line in it something "setver". I know that doesn't matter but device=c:\windows\himem.sys does it matter if that is in config.sys. or not? I also noticed that there was no autoexec.bat on their computer. Unless it was hidden i didn't see it.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Forget about disabling external cache. It's a RAM error. I had second thoughts about posting the MS article because there are so many side paths there.

Stick with troubleshooting the Ram and I think you will fix this.

Don't worry about config.sys -- it's a legacy file and you don't need anything there. Same for autoexec.bat


----------



## constant (Jul 22, 2003)

Okay, I got it thanks. I have an eye appointment at 2:00 P.M EST so I won't be able to work on their computer until after that sometime. I won't be able to get a response back to you until tonight sometime if i have anymore problems. Thanks for the help, and I'll do what i can to fix it with that i have.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

No problem, I'll be back later this afternoon or evening and see how you've done.


----------



## constant (Jul 22, 2003)

Well, i took the cover off, and that took me 2 hrs last night. It was one of those ones that pulls off from the top but it wasn't budging for a while until i got the front open a little bit. Anyway's, to make a long story short I can't get at the memory modules because there's a system board in front of it, and I took as many screws out as i could. There's two screws that are stripped though and I can't get them out. I'm going to go back over today with some of the tools i have and see what i can do otherwise i'll put it back together and see if there's another way to fix the problem besides troubleshooting the hardware. Any other suggestions?? If i can't get to the motherboard to take out the memory modules and put them back in? I know for a fact there not going to hire somebody to come over. Eventually they'll just have to get a new computer. Also, i made a setup disk for that Windows Memory Diagnostic like it said but it's not working when i tried to run it from the start. It loads up for a little bit and then gives me an I/O Error. Myabe it's the disk i'm not sure. I can't run it from the c:\prompt to a:\ either. it just says bad command or files name when i type in windiags. I might have to try another disk, but i don't think the disk is the problem.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I've never seen a motherboard in which the memory modules were not easily accessible, however my experience with systems running windows does not go back this far: Hewlett Packard 1995

Even if you get access to the modules, you may have problems replacing what is being used there.

How did you create windiag -- did you use a floppy disk or burn the windiag.iso file to a CD?

If a floppy disk was used, the setup (Mtinst.exe) must be run from the hard drive to extract the files to the floppy. Then the computer is rebooted.

If the floppy then does not boot, the floppy disk or drive itself may be bad. Do other bootable floppies work in the drive -- such as a startup disk?

Not sure what you mean here:


> not working when i tried to run it from the start


Once the disk is made, you don't run it from start, you reboot with it.


----------



## constant (Jul 22, 2003)

I created it from a floppy yes, I ran the setup from the harddrive and it copied the files to the disk, but it didn't run on their computer when i put the floppy in and rebooted. It said loading............
then gave I/O Error
Other disks worked too because the windows 98 setup disk i have works in their drive. The drive is fine. I'll try the disk again on my computer here, and if it is the disk i'll use a different one to see if it works. So is this the only option i have right now if i can't get to the memory modules? Or should i format their harddrive and install Windows 95 on it because my Windows 98 cd doesn't work and i do have a windows 95 install disk?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If it is a ram fault, and that particular error points to ram in almost all the cases I have seen, problems will persist after the format -- if you could get the format utility to run with it.

When ram fails, the only resolution is to replace the ram -- or in some cases, if you can start in Safe Mode, you can reduce the amount of ram that Windows tries to use.

There may be a way of doing this from a command prompt by modifiying the system.ini file, but one would need to know how much ram is in there. In this case you would boot to a command prompt and enter:

edit c:\windows\system.ini

Then you would use the "Win95" directions on this link to modify the file to limit the amount of ram Windows uses:

http://kb.iu.edu/data/aaen.html

Note: when using the DOS editor, Alt+x opens the save and close options

By the way, there is another test utility you can try here, if you want to have a go at it:

http://www.memtest86.com/


----------



## constant (Jul 22, 2003)

Okay, I guess i can try that. It's worth a shot. Which one should i use then the lowermost 8 mb's of ram? or 16mb or 4mb? I'm not quite sure how much Ram she has on their computer. I did check yesterday how much was in extended memory though. Off the top i would say they probly have about 50 mb's of ram, but that's just a guess. i can check today.


----------



## constant (Jul 22, 2003)

I tried the Windows Memory Diagnostic Tool again with a different floppy disk, and It was created succesfully again. I rebooted and got the same error. Disk I/O Error

What is the deal with this? I know my disks are okay. Whay is it not running even on my computer?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I don't know why the floppy isn't working for you. I've made both floppy and CD versions of it and they run both on Win98 and XP. The CD version is actually a bit trickier since it requires burning software and you must configure the BIOS to boot from the CD in most cases.

Can you outline the steps you are using? I don't recall whether the setup utility formats the floppy first, but it's best to start with that. Try the memtest86 utility if Windiag is not working.

On the ram issue, I sincerely doubt they have 50 mb if this computer is Vintage 1995 and never had a memory upgrade.

I would try to go with 16 mb. I'm not sure Win98 can boot with less than that. If you have to travel over there, I recommend you practice getting into and out of the DOS editor before going and see how a file can be accessed, modified and saved. You can create a .txt file on your c: drive for practice.

> edit: the only file on the floppy is "windiag" -- and when I boot with it on both XP and 98 I get an initial "Loading......." prompt, and then the test starts automatically.


----------



## constant (Jul 22, 2003)

Well, you can forget all that because i formatted their hardrive, and tried installing windows 98 from the boot disk, but it's still not running. I'm pretty sure i did everything correctly i even had my A+ book in front of me. i did the /s so it copied the system files to the drive. Then i extracted the ebd.cab file to the c:\
and copied the other files over too. Does this sound right to you or did i do this wrong. I can always do it again.


----------



## constant (Jul 22, 2003)

I messed up. I forgot to partition the hardrive first through fdisk. I knew i did something wrong. Still, I'm going to need the Windows 98 CD to install it, because you can't install it from the boot disk. I have the CD it's just not working right becuase of probably a scratch or two from my cousin's little baby. I wasn't here at the time and she must of ripped through one of the computer drawer's, because i found the cd and a couple others on the floor next to the t.v. Out of it's plastic case too. Is there anyway i can clean up the cd? Any recomendations?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

How do you know the scratch is causing the problem? What is the error?

You don't necessarily need to partition first unless there was prior partition damage.

Neither do you need that /s switch. I never recommend using it. Basically you just format, then load the startup disk with CD Rom drivers again, put the CD in the drive and enter: e:\setup

... assuming 'e' is the letter that gets assigned the drive. It is normally one higher than normal. Setup should proceed. Have the ProductKey handy.

Not sure what you are doing here: extracted the ebd.cab file to the c:\

Those are files for the "emergency boot disk" not Windows setup. Cabinet files are in the "Win98" directory of the retail CD.

I've seen toothpaste recommended for cleaning CD's.

But again, I must say -- this is not going to cure a ram fault.


----------



## constant (Jul 22, 2003)

Okay so i don't have to partition the drive? That's good, and also means i don't have to start all over. I was taught to use the /s switch but whatever. So should i just delete everything on there i installed from the windows setup disk? Also, the CD it would not load but i was able to get a directory from it. When i tried to run the setup it just made allot of noise and gave me an error back i don't remember which one. I think it was sbort, retry, fail error. As for the product key that would be my Windows 98 product key for my other computer. Is it okay to use the same one? I'll try the toothpaste if the disk doesn't work as well. Uh, Oh yeah the windiag i didn't format the disk first and that could be the problem with it not working right. I should say the disk was not formatted not that i didn't do it. Okay, thanks for the information. I'll be looking for a response later today then i can get jumping on this and hopefully get this problem solved even though you say it's a ram problem and i don't doubt you.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm not sure what type of CD you are trying to do the install from. If it is an upgrade CD for SE, it should have come with a ProductKey. But you may be prompted to verify a previous installation. This can be done with an older Windows version.

Windows knows the difference between ProductKeys for Win98 first edition and Second Edition -- that's all I can tell you about that.

The CD should be readable. All installation CDs for Win98 first and second edition, and WinME have a "Win98" directory on the root. If yours doesn't, it may not be an installation CD. If you put the CD in the drive after you have started with CD ROM support from a boot disk, and enter:

dir e:\

from the a: prompt, the CD directory should appear.

The c: drive should be empty when you install to it. You can do a format c: from the boot floppy again. If the format completes without errors, the drive itself should be OK.


----------



## constant (Jul 22, 2003)

It's Windows 98 second edition CD. It says for PC'S without Windows so it should be the right one. It's not really scratched but the inside middle sectors look dirty where you shouldn't be touching so i didn't touch it there. I just put it in my cd drive on my covmputer at home and it loaded up, but when i click to browsw the cd it says to reinsert the Windows 98 cd and i did that and it just keeps saying that so it must be scratched enough to make it not work. I iddn't try the toothpaste yet. I'll do that in a little bit. How shoudl i do that? Should i just a put a little on a tissue and wipe it on there?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

These are the usual toothpaste cleaning directions I see around the net:

http://it.stlawu.edu/~tdil/scratchedcd.htm

I haven't tried it on CDs -- no need to, but it works great on watch bezels.

Google searches also yeild different ideas for this:

http://www.google.com/search?hs=xc&hl=en&lr=&client=opera&rls=en&q=repair+scratched+cd+&btnG=Search


----------



## constant (Jul 22, 2003)

I tried the cleaning method it look a little better now.

Okay, well it's not letting me browse still but I was able to get a directory in dos and i ran setup and it gave me an error saying i can't install this version windows while running the one i have. So it might work. That's good because it didn't give me a disk error. So i guess i'll go try ti out in their computer in a little bit. I'll get back to you within a couple hours probably.


----------



## constant (Jul 22, 2003)

Yeahhhhhh

I formatted the hardrive again, and installed win98 FROM THE CD. I had a tough time copying the files over to the c:\ some of them i had to copy over manually. then try the *.* try the whole directory again. I'm not sure if it was my CD or their CDROM drive. Well, I got it installed now it did hang though at one point when the clock settings come up during the install not then but when it tried creating a program files group. It hung and i had to restart about 3 or 4 times before it would pass over that. The first time it gave me a fatal error screen. It was a *****, but i got this thing running i even installed all the drivers and i got aol 7.0 installed. That's all they had here..lol I got thei printer working but used a different drivers then the model they have becuase they didn't have the exact type, but it printed a test page and works good. Right now i am typing this response from thir computer. that's right i'm on the HP 1995 model 28.8 modem computer...lol....

Well, Rolling i want to thank you for all your help. this seems to have fixed the problem even though it could still be a ram fault. It's running fine now, until it messes up again we won't know if it still is

Thanks again

con out---


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well you are indeed lucky. I wouldn't be too awfully surprised though if the previous error reared its ugly head again some time in the near future.

But your work has payed off for now, and I'm happy to have been of some assistance.

I won't jinx you by suggesting the thread be marked "Solved"


----------



## constant (Jul 22, 2003)

LOL 

Either way, but for now we can say it's been solved.
I think that computer is old though, and it sounds like the cdrom drive is about to bust.

and that's no Jinx.

I think it should be okay though, the less it's used.
The Processor is pretty weak, and the harddrive sounds like it's pregnant, but other wise it should run good each time it takes a breath...lol


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It's definitely a survivor -- for now, but keep those fingers crossed.

Here's the "Solved" tag, just testing fate...


----------

